# £200 for gear any suggestions



## iceman (Dec 31, 2009)

as of chirstmas my family has given me £200, and i intend to spend it on equipment, im wondering anyone has any suggestions? 
thanks for anyhelp offered:)


----------



## Rapid (Dec 31, 2009)

Depends. What do you need most, and what do you _not_ need?


----------



## iceman (Dec 31, 2009)

a decent vest,and a good knife primarily.
anything that you guys think will come inhandy 
will be appreciated.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 31, 2009)

iceman said:


> as of chirstmas my family has given me £200, and i intend to spend it on equipment, im wondering anyone has any suggestions?
> thanks for anyhelp offered:)


 
Shadowspear schwag


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 31, 2009)

iceman said:


> a decent vest,and a good knife primarily.
> anything that you guys think will come inhandy
> will be appreciated.



Thats a pretty broad spectrum, what do you want the knife and vest to be able to do?


----------



## digrar (Dec 31, 2009)

Work out what your job is going to be before buying kit.


----------



## AWP (Dec 31, 2009)

The role in which you'd use the kit will usually determine what kit to buy.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 31, 2009)

beer and Strippers


----------



## x SF med (Dec 31, 2009)

x 2 on the above suggestions on knives and vests...
Once you figure out what ou want in a knife, I can give you a few suggestions.  Hell, I'll give you a few suggestions on knives fright now, that will probably break your entire budget...  1- folder, a Chris Reeve Sebenza classic ; 2 - fixed blade CRK Pacific, GB or Neal Roberts.  Remember with knives, you get what you pay for - here is the Chris Reeves Knife site:  http://www.chrisreeve.com/

Gerber has some good knives - look at the new stuff they have out....  like the LHR due in February 2010 after SHOT Show ... Chris Reeve and Bill Harsey designed this as a Military 'Big Sheath knife" at a very reasonable price....  I've seen and handled the prototypes and it's a nice knife - with the caveat from the designers, it may be trying to be too many things, but it it will do what you need...  go to http://www.gerbergear.com/  to look at stuff.

Spartan Blades USA makes good stuff...  http://www.spartanbladesusa.com/cart/

Other designers to look for are  Ken Brock, Mick Strider, Ken Onion....  Companies to look at are CRKT (Columbia River Knife and Tool), Kershaw, and Spyderco...  Oh, knives, I love me some knives...  and guns...


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 31, 2009)

Good pair of Gloves and a good pair of ballistic Shades.(For your CP Work)

And I concur with the Blade.


----------



## pardus (Jan 18, 2010)

Spend it on the vest, you will use/rely on that every minute of every mission.
A knife is a nice to have item you will use every now and then/bugger all. I love'em but it's a luxury/toy. 
I've done most of my time in the military with cheap generic knives that have done what I needed, that said I covert a nice blade or 6. Just my :2c: and I don't know shit about knives.

Like PB said, you can't go wrong with Beer and Strippers! :cool:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 19, 2010)

Talk to Mac NZ about getting your vest done up, prices and your specs...

I would go with a Gerber Multi tool for a store bought knife, if  you want something a little more custom I would make it yourself. It will mean more to you and you will know the ability of the knife... If making your own is not an option, be more detailed in what you want so you can be given better advice...


----------

